# Study on Taxi cab tipping patterns/behaviors...might be useful



## cogtx (Jun 4, 2015)

Here is a link to an article about taxi tipping behavior which may be interesting to some as a way to increase the chances of getting tips while driving for Uber. Much of the data from the study centers around the price of the fare and tip rates. What I was curious about, do our passengers check the fare before leaving the vehicle which may increase the chance of a tip? and maybe, we should verbal tell them the cost of the fare before they exit the vehicle...read the article and see what you think.
http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/article...vers-data-analysis-cant-explain-these-puzzles


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

cogtx said:


> we should verbal tell them the cost of the fare before they exit the vehicle...


So obvious and simple. Could have some impact, I don't know.
Hmmm, how to phrase it?


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I actually tend to see the opposite with the minimum fares. My theory is that most of these people who use rideshare for the minimum fares tend to only use them for shorter rides. Because of their cheap nature, they'r also less likely to tip. I've noticed also that the majority of these short ride passengers tend to be either college students or from the ghetto, with both demographics known to be poor tippers. From my experience, the best tippers are the ones going to and from the airport. These rides also tend to longer which refutes what the article says.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> I actually tend to see the opposite with the minimum fares. My theory is that most of these people who use rideshare for the minimum fares tend to only use them for shorter rides. Because of their cheap nature, they'r also less likely to tip. I've noticed also that the majority of these short ride passengers tend to be either college students or from the ghetto, with both demographics known to be poor tippers. From my experience, the best tippers are the ones going to and from the airport. These rides also tend to longer which refutes what the article says.


I agree that most minimum fare rideshare users are just cheap and don't care to tip because then their ride wouldn't be minimum cost any longer. I find the ones who are most grateful, tip. Like if people wanted to get to a party and didn't think they were going to make it but then we stepped in and saved the day! Or a drunk guy that did not want to drive home (and had no business doing so, either) appreciate the service and tip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

cogtx said:


> What I was curious about, do our passengers check the fare before leaving the vehicle which may increase the chance of a tip? and maybe, we should verbal tell them the cost of the fare before they exit the vehicle...


When I signed on to Uber Taxi, the Uber Representatives told us that we should tell the customer the metered fare as we arrived at the destination. The Representatives then told us that most people would ignore us and simply get out. The Representative was correct. I stopped telling the customer the fare. There is a screen display in the back seat on which he can read the fare, if he is curious. If someone asks, I will explain, even to the point of demonstating how the driver keys in the fare and Uber adds it two dollar user fee and whatever the customer has pre-selected as a tip.

I would suspect that most customers would not wait for your application to calculate the fare. One thing that most customers like about Uber is that when they get to the destination, regardless of service level chosen*, all that they need do is get out.

*The one exception to this is Uber Taxi in New York City, *only*, also known as "UberT", in New York City, only. On UberT, in New York City, only, you must pay the driver; you use the Uber application to summon your taxi, only. In other markets where Uber offers taxis, you pay through the application, just as you would any other Uber.


----------



## cogtx (Jun 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is a screen display in the back seat on which he can read the fare,


That screen would be helpful...
Is that screen just for the UberTaxi? Never heard of it..or is there a way to send the fare info to another device in the car that the pax can see?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The screen is not an Uber thing, it is required by the District of Columbia Taxicab Commission. Many jurisdictions around the country require similar. In jurisdictions that do not have it, the customer is supposed to be able to see the meter.


----------



## Joeshmoe5123 (Aug 7, 2016)

AshyLarry81 said:


> I actually tend to see the opposite with the minimum fares. My theory is that most of these people who use rideshare for the minimum fares tend to only use them for shorter rides. Because of their cheap nature, they'r also less likely to tip. I've noticed also that the majority of these short ride passengers tend to be either college students or from the ghetto, with both demographics known to be poor tippers. From my experience, the best tippers are the ones going to and from the airport. These rides also tend to longer which refutes what the article says.


you nailed it all the way.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

In St Louis passenger can see meter.....or meter in top side of tablet.....I also tell them the total and ask cash or charge?


----------

